# J.D.'S VS. RBP's???



## FISHYFISHY (May 19, 2003)

I have a 3 inch jack dempsey in with my 2 2inch RBP's and the jack is the king of the tank!! When will my RBP's nut up and kick his ass!!!! The J.D. is my roommates and he thinks he is KING sh*t, because my P's wont do anything. Will it change once my P's are a little bigger??? Someone help me train my P's to kick his ass


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sooner or later Jack Dempsey will die (again)...be patient!


----------



## FISHYFISHY (May 19, 2003)

ok, hopefully sooner!!!!! Thanks for the reply:death:

Jeremy


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

start feeding them feeders..they become more agressive this way


----------



## FISHYFISHY (May 19, 2003)

my oscar eats almost every feeder I put in their!! He ate 4 in 1 minute the other day. It seems like my P's are too small to eat the feeder?? Their mouths don't look big enough?? And like I said, the tiger oscar (6inches) eats everything!!


----------



## FISHYFISHY (May 19, 2003)

should I give my oscar away, so my P's can eat, and get more aggressive??


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

It doesn't matter that the P's mouths don't look big, they have Teeth, to shred the meat into smaller pieces







Sooner or later the Oscar and Jack are gonna be dinner


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

rbp's are such pansy bitches, that the Jack is going to rule that tank for many years ahead. The truth hurts, huh? You want _vicious_ piranhas then get some cariba, cuz reds don't make the cut.

I recall hearing from some guy that a lfs had some 6" rbps with a similar-sized JD, and the JD ruled the tank. And this is at 6 inches!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Once your reds get bigger the dempsey will be a nice treat. Then your roomate will not be caulky and you can be the one to boast about how badass your p's are.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

I can say from first hand experience that it will take a while for the piranha to take over. My 6 were 7 inches when I finally moved them from the 55 that also housed a [email protected] 6 in. The p's split 1/2 of the tank, while the JD got the other half. Mine was a mean sob though. He killed the other 3 JD in the tank just a week before I got the 6 rbp's. Their job was to avenge for this. 2 years later he is still alive.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

exactly. That dempsey will live a nice life as the dominant fish in your piranha tank.

Hell, if you stuck an AGGRESSIVE cichlid in there, not a dempsey but something actually mean, like a red devil or midas or jaguar, your p's would be DEAD once the cichlid got about 6-8 inches

redbellies in general might have a mouthful of steak knives, but they act as though they were neon tetras.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> rbp's are such pansy bitches, that the Jack is going to rule that tank for many years ahead. The truth hurts, huh? You want _vicious_ piranhas then get some cariba, cuz reds don't make the cut.
> 
> I recall hearing from some guy that a lfs had some 6" rbps with a similar-sized JD, and the JD ruled the tank. And this is at 6 inches!


 That seems like an offly biased opinion on red bellies...if you're talking aggressive fish...screw the caribe and get a serrasalmus if thats the reason you bought piranha in the first place is for a mean fish...but if you bought it because you like piranha and are fascinated with how they hunt and shoal then reds do as well as the other pygocentrus IMO.


----------



## Dissident (Mar 23, 2003)

To tell you the truth my RBs really piss me off some times. My friend had a tank with small cichlids (firemouth, convict and tiger oscars) and the inch and a half convict was beating up his fish so he gave it to me for my P tank. I though the little guy would be food in less than a week. My Ps (9", 6", 4" and 3") regularly eat feeders twice the convicts size. But honest to god, that little convict has been chasing around and nipping at the two smaller RBs for three weeks now.







I recently put in a Caribe (last week) and even "El Cid" hasn't snapped at the convict. Granted the convict is somewhat wary of the Caribe and larger RBs but he still swims right in front of them with no reprecussions. I simply do not understand piranhas sometimes, every one of my Ps could bite that convict in half but just let him go about his ways.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

not sure about everyone else, but being able to keep other fish in my p tank is just a dream. Longest any other fish lasted was bout a day and a half, maybe two. That was my jag about 6". My p's are also around that size but look bigger due to body shape. Nothing last in there. HAHA except my tatras that have been in there for over a week. but thats not really a meal.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Sorry to bust your bubble but RB need a shoal to be ass kickers. IF you want a ass kick that is a pygo, go for Cariba or Terns. My Tern is trying to take down a RD that is 2" bigger than him.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

A caribe shoal does kick ass. but reds are better and way cheaper for a newb


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

My reds have taken everthing down from a Gar to a Managuense Cichlid. It may not happen right away but sooner or later they go down. I gotta give props to the managuense he held his own for a while. His mouth was all deformed from being chewd up by the reds whenever, he got confrontational. In the end he wound up being their breakfast. 
By the way the Managuense and the gar were about seven inches and the reds were about five inches. I had 6 reds at the time.


----------



## optix (May 30, 2003)

ok well from another thread I posted on I went ahead and tried something today with my buddy (who almost unwillingly agreed on) We bought a elongatus?? Not sure on this species but it was the only "aggressive piranha" the shop had in stock. So we bought six of them at 6" for a very high price of 85 bucks, but hey I wanted to try this high price feeder thing. It would have cost us 180 bucks because he was selling them for 30 bucks a piece but since my dude knows him and we were buying a pack he hooked us up. He has a 6k gallon pond in his back yard that houses the following 8 12"+ male jags, 4 15"+ umbees 1 male 3 females 3 20"+ doviis 1 24"f0 male, now until today I was under the impression the doviis and umbee stats were vice versa. (the doviis sizes were the umbees but it was actually the other way around) Well we tossed in all 6 piranhas at once. he stood on one side and I stood on another to tell what we saw from our ends well all the piranhas ended up being on my side trying to hold ground on that end, first investigator was a male jag that was snapped at by one of the piranhas. the jag retreated but came back to investigate once more but unknowingly by the piranhas came the wild male dovii at 24" that completely engulfed 1 of the p's and didn't retreat. held his ground and the remaining 5 ps took off to the right side of the pond so me and my buddy quickly run over to where the went and when we get there we only see 4 p's. Wondering where the other one went I quickly found that out. I look over and the jags are fighting over p parts flashing around about mid way into the pond. down to 4 ps left. next was something I nor my buddy liked one of the P's got ahold of a female umbees tail while another de-scaled her left side. this had my buddy furious and he was just about to take the ps out when one of his male jags hit one of the ps on the side and the p's attacked suddenly 3 umbees and 2 more jags along with the male 24" dovii all entered into this water splashing frenzy and water comes splashing us like the damn white water rapids and im freaking out because I know no matter what this was going to be nasty for both groups of fish and I felt bad. Well finally after about 2 or 3 minutes the havoc ceased and 1 P remained and a female jag was laying at the surface torn to shreds. I repayed him on the spot for the jag. the other 3 p's were gone no flesh no nothing just gone. the last p was beat up pretty bad and was breatheinng deeply. I though it was over and I guess one of the jags didn't get his share in the feast because he challenged the big male dovii for the last P and the jag got there first almost acting like a dog after grabbing its toy. I swear it was growling. The only reason the dovii backed off was because the P was still snapping ass first in the jags mouth. after the carnage he started netting them out one by one and the only ones I had to pay for because he was going to put down another female jag were 2 female jags. his 24" male dovii had a scale hanging but as big as he is it would be like us having a hang nail. One female umbee had her tail destroyed but healable and her left side was gashed but not that bad. all the others were without a scratch. This looked like these cichlids were actually the piranhas. I almost expected the cichlids to turn on each other, well it just didn't happen that way except at the end, I thought the male jag and dovii were going to go at it over the last P. That would have been a sad ending for that male jag. two of the doviis 4 jags and 2 of the umbees weren't even in on it. they just stayed away. So we didn't have to worry about them. The only cichlids that got nasty were the big male dovii. 2 umbees and 4 jags


----------



## optix (May 30, 2003)

I just gotta say I am damn impressed with this species of piranhas because he just told me on msn that he went ahead to compare and bought another 6 pack of red bellies at about 6" inchs and before he even got them in the water they were gone







the ones we got together took out two 12" jags. Too me that is pretty pretty impressive. I know rhoms would handle buisness if there were enough of them but all rhom issues aside I was impressed


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I have seen a single Jack live in a tank with 6 6" reds and take them all on and was the boss, even when it manged to get some nips from them it wouldnt stop and kept them in check
ask activepulse. It was in his tank. And it was a female Jack which are less aggresive than the males.


----------



## optix (May 30, 2003)

lol hell yeah, sounds like one bitch of a female Jack. My female is only 4" inchs and is relatively shy but I hope to have a bruiser once she matures.


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

optix said:


> ok well from another thread I posted on I went ahead and tried something today with my buddy (who almost unwillingly agreed on) We bought a elongatus?? Not sure on this species but it was the only "aggressive piranha" the shop had in stock. So we bought six of them at 6" for a very high price of 85 bucks, but hey I wanted to try this high price feeder thing. It would have cost us 180 bucks because he was selling them for 30 bucks a piece but since my dude knows him and we were buying a pack he hooked us up.


 Are you saying that you bought 6- 6" elongatus for a total price of $85?


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

I had a friend with 3 RBs in a 55. He threw a JD in there and the Dempsey ran the tank for a couple of months until the Ps got up the nerve to take him down. I think the Ps were 6-8" and the JD was 6".


----------



## optix (May 30, 2003)

MikeR said:


> optix said:
> 
> 
> > ok well from another thread I posted on I went ahead and tried something today with my buddy (who almost unwillingly agreed on) We bought a elongatus?? Not sure on this species but it was the only "aggressive piranha" the shop had in stock. So we bought six of them at 6" for a very high price of 85 bucks, but hey I wanted to try this high price feeder thing. It would have cost us 180 bucks because he was selling them for 30 bucks a piece but since my dude knows him and we were buying a pack he hooked us up.
> ...


 yeah we might as well stole them, the guys said 30 bucks was low price for this species at 6". He said normally they go for 60 bucks a piece that size but since its a small town (eaton ohio store is family owned called preble pets) and nobody and I mean NOBODY is interested in the "man eaters" he basically gave them away to us because he sure as hell didn't want them so he said. Got them from a guy at some show he attended in florida. Had them for 6 months he said and not a single soul approached the tank to even look at them. So we took it upon our selves to take them home with us.


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

(Falls down dead) I live in SW OH too. Does the store have any interesting Ps left


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

You have to have AGGRESSIVE Piranha's! Mine would kick the ever loving crap out of ANY cichlid. I ( by Mistake, LFS guys told me he was OK) put one of those crazy cichlids in with my 6-7 RBP and they tore him to shreds... My buddy yold me it was super aggresive and could attack my Piranahs. NO DICE. This is in my big tank with NUMEROUS other fish for them to attack. The problem with those DUMB Jack Dempsey's is they attack the Piranah... bad move. All my other fish are smart enough to realize they are pansies and have to swim away to survive... And that was with my Rb's.. With my Piraya or my Rhom... Jeeez expensive feeder...


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Snow Cichlid, I have Active Pulses Piranha's... They were WIMPS in the 77g. They had NO room to swim, of course the cichlid would have a serious advantage! They wouldn't even finish off a Massive goldfish Now however they are in a 130 with 2 caribe, and they will kill ANYTHING that attacks them. I bought a big JD they had at Pets Unlimited in Bayers Lake(5-6") put him in, within a day his carcass was sitting on the ground below the Piranha's... I even have an Oscar in that tank and he survives... he knows better that to fight them, he just runs... No Offense to nick, but with 2 less Piranha in that tank, things would have been different. I have 3 Piraya in that tank now and that enough... With more room comes WAY more aggression!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

how far is eaton from columbus or cincinnati?


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

I called them but the girl who answered didn't know much. She said all they have is medium piranhas and had no idea what kind. I asked about elongatus piranha but she said they've never had any. Could be why they never sold







Anyway if you bought all the elongatus this I guess there isn't any point in heading over


----------



## optix (May 30, 2003)

thats just what I was told. They were long kinda unusual looking. They were silver and looked pretty tough if you ask me. eaton is about 2 hours away from columbus and about half hour from cinci. If you want to talk to somebody there who is knowledgle able ask for steve clapp I think was his name, but like you said there isn't much there, its a tiny little store in the center of town, mostly marine. his freshwater section isn't that big at all.


----------



## optix (May 30, 2003)

ok I asked my buddy about the guy and its a friend of steve clapp, his number is 937 (456-4137) if you would like info but I can't assure you that he still has anything worth making a trip for but you can ask.


----------



## KillerFishHead (Apr 28, 2003)

Dude JDs are bitchs. I had a 4.5" JD in my red belly tank and the reds were about 3" and I just didn't feed them for two days and when I got home that p*ssy was dead. half his body was gone







. Don't feed them dude.

And as far as reds not being aggressive







. sh*t.........now anything that I through in there they will kill it. I threw one of my 3" male convicts in my p tank a few weeks ago and they nearly killed him.Right when he fell in they attacked. I pulled him out just in time before he died. And the con is no bitch







let me tell you. I just wanted to know how aggressive my p's were.

f*ck







anyone that says reds are not







aggressive.


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

KillerFishHead said:


> f*ck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe, tell us how you really feel man









Thanks for sharing and your advice is well taken. If we want to see real carnage then don't feed our Ps for a few days and throw in some badass fish for a nice fight


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I with you killerfishhead , JD's are pussies... My Piranha would DESTROY THEM!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I would not be so presumptious. I had a JD live with a RBP that terrorized it every day.. untill one day the Jack had enough and started kicking the crap outta the piranha. If they are similiar size and grow up together, a jd will normally dispatch of the piranha because of its much quicker growth. JDs are normally not that aggressive to equally sized fish unless you get a real male crazy fish. 
I could say with great confidence that almost any piranha of equal size would sucumb to a Lou Han.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

garybusey said:


> I with you killerfishhead , JD's are pussies... My Piranha would DESTROY THEM!


heh. This is always funny.

There's never no such thing as any breed that can *always* kill any other, whether it be a p or cichlid.

Put your p into my flowerhorn tank if you don't believe me. He's already destroyed 1 p and I'm sure he'll be more than happy to do it again. I'm sure liquidating another p would be an honor to him, so just let me know big guy.


----------

